# how to make takeoff on flex supply duct



## jimmy anderson (Jul 18, 2010)

installing new 16" flex in crawl space and want to know best way to make 6" taps for branches to registers? Do they make a metal Y fitting?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd hook the flex up to insulated tin duct an run the take offs from there.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, they make wye's that you can use. The wyes will be sheet metal.

16" flex. Guessing your installing a 2.5 ton unit. if its only one trunk line.

PS: Flex in a crawlspace, should not be close to the crawl's floor. Mice/rats like to eat it.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

jimmy anderson said:


> installing new 16" flex in crawl space and want to know best way to make 6" taps for branches to registers? Do they make a metal Y fitting?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 
Available from Lowes off the shelf or by special order.
http://www.standexadp.com/catstyle.php?prodcode=FG37&groupname=Wyes

Another site.
http://americanhvacparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=duct-teewyes

And another.
http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/2,335.html

One more.
http://www.theductshop.com/shop/catalog-wyes-c-1_6.html


----------



## Russ Ihme (Jul 19, 2010)

*Flex connector*

I’m a little concern on running 16” flex to supply all your distributions runs. Fist of all to your question, yes, you can buy wye’s from a distributor (don’t think box store will carry such) which he’ll probably need to order. You’d be better off taking a straight piece of metal pipe 16” dia., about 24” long and using it as a connector and then cutting in 6” saddle takeoff’s on both sides. This should be less expensive and easier to obtain. Back to my concern, your duct system should have reducers to maintain velocity and back pressure. A crude way of doing this would be to bleed off four runs and then adding a 4” reducer taking your main run down to 12”, etc. Without going through a duct design class this will give you some semblance of a normal duct system. A 16” trunk run by itself will leave your home with erratic air flow. Hope this is helpful and you are successful with your installation.


----------

